# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Looking for some reference material for autumn trees!

## kethoth

I'm trying to drum up a commission for someone to do this for me, but in case I can't, I better get to work!

I need to make some maps (I'm using MapTools) for a DnD session next weekend.  I want to make some 24x36 (1" = 5') battlemaps of an oak forest in the fall.

Does anyone know where I can find a pack of top-down trees and fallen leaves?

Thanks!

----------


## ravells

Not sure about fallen leaves, but a great resource for making your own top down trees (if you're going for a realistic effect) is to use Bryce 5.5 which is a free download. It has a tree lab where you can make the trees you want, render the trees and an alpha mask, make a transparent png in something like gimp or photoshop and you're good to go. Some examples attached below.

----------


## torstan

If you're after a wood in fall colours, this might work for you:
http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.p...ducts_id=61123

Here's the labeled version to give you an idea of what the full map looks like:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/o...eleaflesswood/

----------


## kethoth

Thanks for the direction.  Those trees you posted look exactly like what I'm looking for.

If I could indulge one more request; every site I try to download this from leads to CNET which is frustrating as hell to get a download out of.  Do you have a link?

Much obliged!

----------


## kethoth

Torstan;  Thanks for the links.  Those are a little too austere.  I'm trying to capture the mood and feel of autumn.  The search continues... (I can't believe I'm the first DM to want to make my PC's fight in an autumn forest!)

----------


## ravells

If you go to the DAZ website (they own Bryce) you should be able to download it there. Thinking about it, version 6 might now be free as well.

----------


## kethoth

Thanks for the help, Ravells.  It turns out that I am an incompetent boob, though.  I can't find 5.5 or 6.0 on there.  There is lots of content (most for sale, which is fine), but I don't see the download you are talking about.

At any rate, I don't think I want to make trees and then make a map.  When I first downloaded MapTools, there were a few big packs of images you can just drop in.  You can format pretty much any image to fit the software (even though I know this is way less sophisticated than the stuff most of you guys are using for your amazing maps).  Surely, somewhere on the web there is a package of autumn trees?!  I can't find them if there is.  But then, computers and such aren't my strong suit.

Maybe I'll just get my pencil crayons out...

<<defeat>>

----------


## torstan

You can get more trees here:
http://rpgmapshare.com/?q=search/gal...ields%3Atitles

If you want to turn them to autumn colours you can colour shift them in a number of different programs. Are you using maptool to create the map - and then print it out? That seems like a slightly long way round.

Also, more here:
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/foru...=10840&KW=tree

And there's 9 pages of search results for 'tree' in there. I'm sure you'll find some trees there you can use:
http://www.dundjinni.com/forums/sear...M=0&OB=1&SPN=2

----------


## kethoth

Spot-on, sir!  Thanks ever so much!

Now for this 'long way round' business.  I'll ask you to indulge me two suggestions for the best way to make maps and print them out (I print out maps at Staples on full 24x36 sheets; about 30 bucks/map, but they look great); what is the best way to make these maps with free software, and what is the best way otherwise (I'd spend a bit on some software, especially if a few of you chaps recommend it).

Thanks.

----------


## Redrobes

Gimp is free then there is Photoshop. There are loads of non free alternatives such as Serif plus, Xara etc and you can look down the software list in the forums here. Also, look through the final maps sections and look for maps you like and read off of the thread what software was used.

If you need to print maps then you can either chop them into A4 and print - PosteRazor is a good free app for that. Also, there is the member Gamerprinter here who runs a print shop specifically tailored to printing RPG maps with options to laminate etc.

----------


## kethoth

I am well on my way to finishing my first autumn map.  I can't wait to post it!

I see a few guys use Dundjini.  How does that rate as software for this application?

I will also investigate this Game Printer, chap.  If he can print these maps off and send them to me for less than 30 bucks, he'll get my business!

Thanks for all the leads!

----------


## kethoth

I made good use of those materials you guys sent along.  Check out the 'new albums' link, and you should see my (amateur) work.  I welcome all feedback.

Thanks again!

----------

